# caganer



## sjofre

Estou aqui com um problema. Não sei como hei-de traduzir "caganet" sendo que o mesmo é uma imagem de presépio que, que eu saiba, não temos em Portugal. É esta: 

http://blog1.de/uploads/valladolid_caganet1.jpg

http://blog1.de/uploads/valladolid_caganet2.jpg

Julgo que o mais adequado seja "Cagão"... mas não me parece correcto colocar numa tradução para uma revista de bebés e mamãs tal expressão...

Alguma sugestão?


----------



## nusa

Oi:
El "caganet" es una figura que colocan en el belem, en Navidad. Es una tradicción en la región  Mediterránea de España. Supongo que su tradución es "cagón" y la verdad es que si suena mal.

Comprimentos


----------



## sjofre

Gracias nusa


----------



## moura

Olá Sjofre

Para evitar utilizar o termo em português, talvez utilizá-lo em  espanhol itálico, com um brevíssima explicação da sua origem (mitológica, por ex) - figura de inspiração...ou figura representativa de...


----------



## pickypuck

Só uma coisa pequenina. O termo normal é caganer, com un r final 

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, alguém quer, por favor, colocar uma figura do caganer. Porque os _links_ que a Sara colocou não estão funcionando e eu me recuso a acreditar que é o que eu achei nas figuras na _internet!_


----------



## pickypuck

Vanda said:


> Gente, alguém quer, por favor, colocar uma figura do caganer. Porque os _links_ que a Sara colocou não estão funcionando e eu me recuso a acreditar que é o que eu achei nas figuras na _internet!_


 
Dona Vanda, acredite  

Caganer

¡Olé!


----------



## Vanda

hahaha. E vocês dizem que colocam isto num presépio?! Qual é a história? Deve ter alguma história engraçada por trás disso.


----------



## Outsider

E eu a pensar que era um falso amigo!


----------



## Tomby

Em primeiro lugar concordo com o Pickypuck, esta figura de presépio chama-se "_*caganer*_" e trata-se de uma palavra catalã. Vejam o link.
É própria dos presépios catalães e do Norte da Comunidade Valenciana (província de Castelló) que a gente costuma colocar num lugar oculto ou discreto do presépio. 
Traduzir o nome de _caganer _para português? Vai por mim eu não _baptizava_ em português a escatológica figura, deixava "caganer" e pronto! Seria como traduzir "Zé-Povinho" para espanhol. Que poderia dizer "_Pepito Pueblecito_"?  Ninguém entenderia o significado. O equivalente espanhol de Zé-Povinho acho que é "Juan Español". 
Aí vai mais uma figura do catalão _caganer_, presente na maioria dos presépios da Catalunha rural.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

TT, e você tem idéia como esta figura foi parar no presépio? Fiquei curiosa...


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> TT, e você tem idéia como esta figura foi parar no presépio? Fiquei curiosa...


Prezada Vanda: desconheço a história. Sei a origem italiana (Reino de Nápoles) do presépio e que chegou a Espanha no século XVIII no reinado de Carlos III de Espanha. 
Porem, tentarei de averiguar de como o _caganer_ foi parar no presépio catalão. Se encontrar alguma coisa interessante, sem dúvida que a adicionarei neste tópico. Sinto muito!
Cumprimentos!


----------



## jazyk

> Traduzir o nome de _caganer _para português?


É muito fácil: cagão.  

_Quem se encarregou de colocar o cagão no presépio?_
_Acho que devemos lavar o cagão; ele não toma banho desde o Natal passado._

Acho que funciona.


----------



## araceli

Boa noite:

A história está... aqui

Boa noite.


----------



## Vanda

Grande Araceli!
Um pedacinho:


> Muy sencillo: con su abono enriquecen la tierra y proporcionan prosperidad para el año siguiente. Además, dicen mucho del sentido del humor escatológico que tienen los catalanes.


Vale a pena ler a história toda no_ link_ provido.


----------

